# Fourth of July



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I heard some noise in my RR shed last night. I went to see what was going on and this is what I found


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Lester, how are you doing?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I am doing good, how about yourself?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> I am doing good, how about yourself?



I am fine.

Good to hear all is well, you have not been here in a while huh?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea, I hang around another forum most of the time. Just pop in once in a while on others. The reason I hang around there is I have been there for a really long time and know everyone there. It is a small community.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we're a very friendly community, come back anytime.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Lester -- welcome back! Glad to hear you're still having fun in the shed!

And now you've challenged us all: Who amongst us can model a fireworks show in their layout setup ?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Lester -- welcome back! Glad to hear you're still having fun in the shed!
> 
> And now you've challenged us all: Who amongst us can model a fireworks show in their layout setup ?!?
> 
> ...


I cheated

gunrunnerjohn I know you are a friendly bunch, I didn't mean to imply otherwise.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys know it was Lester who won Two rail"s contest.

You know the contest him and B&M had right before the new admins took over?

The one they had before they abandoned the site?


----------

